# THIEL to Debut CS2.7 Speaker at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have always loved the look and sound of Thiel speakers.


----------

